# [filesystem] NTFS en lecture et ecriture[résolu]

## Biloute

Pour le moment, j'ai la possibilité de lire mais je ne peux pas copier dessus.

Le noyau (qui est un gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7) est compilé avec l'option rw pour NTFS.

Avec portage j'ai le choix entre ntfsprogs et ntfs3g

Un seul des deux est documenté : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTFS-3G

Lequel des 2 est le plus intéressant?

----------

## mysix

Voilà ce que fait ntfsprogs :

```

The Linux-NTFS project (http://www.linux-ntfs.org/) aims to bring full support for the NTFS filesystem to the Linux operating system.

This is a set of tools targeted for people interested in working with the NTFS support in the Linux kernel and using it. The following utilities are included:

ntfsfix - Fix common filesystem errors and force Windows to check NTFS.

mkntfs - Formater une partition avec un système de fichiers NTFS, éventuellement amorçable.

ntfsinfo - Afficher des informations à propos d'une partition NTFS ou à propos d'un des fichiers ou répertoires qu'il contient.

ntfslabel - Afficher ou modifier l'étiquette d'une partition NTFS.

ntfsresize - Redimensionner une partition NTFS sans perdre de données.

ntfsundelete - Récupérer des fichiers supprimés à partir d'une partition NTFS.

ntfscluster - Localiser le propriétaire de n'importe quel secteur ou cluster donné d'une partition NTFS.

ntfscat - Concatène des fichiers et affiche le résultat sur la sortie standard (sans monter la partition).

ntfsls - Liste le contenu d'un répertoire sur un système de fichiers NTFS (sans montage).

ntfscp - Réécrit des fichiers sur une partition NTFS.

ntfsclone - Efficiently clone an NTFS filesystem or a part of it.

ntfsmount - Mount an NTFS partition from user-space using libntfs and FUSE.

ntfsdecrypt - Decrypt NTFS-encrypted files (NOT INCLUDED).

ntfscmp - Compare two NTFS volumes and tell the differences. 

```

Apparemment il permmet pas d'accèder au contenu sauf erreur   :Confused: 

Et à mon avis c'est toujours mieux de prendre celui qui est le mieux documenté   :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Oublies le support NTFS du kernel, le support en lecture marchouille, mais en écriture, il est tout pourri (ne peut que réécrire un fichier sans changer sa taille).

ntfs-3g via FUSE tourne du feu de dieu avec un support complet.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'utilise ntfs-3g depuis un bon moment et pas de soucis ...

----------

